# Bristol BCRM FET



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello

I am just looking for a bit of support and positive feed back regarding fet.  I am just about to have our first go at fet with BCRM.  We have 3 5 day blastos and have so many worries about it all.  How many should we de freeze? how many should we have put back in?? so many things to think about, never had to think about how many to put back in before as it was decided for us by the clinic.  Anyone else had a positive fet from BCRM esp with a blasto?

Thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Coweyes

I haven't any stories of FET at Bristol but we are in a similar boat. We have 3 day 4 embryos and are looking to go for our consultation, with BCRM, end of April to discuss the way forward.

I have been told that they will put back however many defrost as I will be over 40 by then. Also when we had our DD we had 2 embies put back in which resulted in a single pregnancy so hoping that it will be the same again.

I hope that someone else will come along and give us some positive news soon.

Jules


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Allijab

Hi thank you for responding and congratulation on having your dd, how wonderful.  We have our app this Friday not had fet before so slightly apprehensive.  Really hoping that its our turn and that all the heart ache that we have been through since starting the journey will just melt away.  Who knows, got to be in it to win it.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Coweyes

How is everything going?

Jules


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Allijab


Hi there, one survived the thew and our test day is next week, so hoping this is our turn.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Ohhh how exciting I will keep everything crossed              

Do you mind me asking how many they defrosted ?? Just curious as we are going to do FET in August. Was it an easy process 

I am      for a   for you

Jules


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Allijab


Thank you.  We have 3 blasto frozen and agreed that we would have 2 put back in.  They defrosted 2 and then the other one as one survived.  It was a really really simple process, the worst bit was waiting to see if any had defrosted. Much simpler than a fresh cycle.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

